# Important announcement regarding ModelTrainForum.com



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

As many of you know over these years I have had many ideas I have wanted to do, but being a one man show with a full time job means I did not have the time or resources to implement them - I have now found a way to put many of these ideas and improvements into place 

I have entered into a partnership with www.ToyCollector.com, owned and managed by Martingale Internet Technologies (MIT), that will allow MTF to not only implement many new ideas and features but to also grow into many new topic areas and expand our geographical reach. I always had high hopes for this site and community, and while we have seen some great growth in the last year we are going to see even more in the coming months.

I won't be going anywhere and am going to be relieved of some of the technical aspects allowing me to post and enjoy the site more and hopefully actually get to my trains one day… I will be continuing to help grow MTF and LGBWorld, the other large scale train oriented site, and ensure the community is kept up to date on the new and exciting changes that are in store for us as well as providing feedback when necessary to MIT.

Martingale has already teamed up with some very large communities which shows that others have put their trust into the ideas and goals that MIT has presented, for example www.HobbyTalk.com or www.Wings900.com. I have talked with the other site administrators who now help with MIT's efforts and I must say they are a professional bunch who are all enthusiasts just like us, and are very excited to be working together with us moving forward. 

I know many of us are apprehensive of changes. You can bet that I thought about this for a long time and would never have entered into this venture if I had any doubts that it would only improve MTF for the better. New features and additions will be rolled out over the next few months and I think that they will do nothing but improve MTF and the members’ experience. The community will be involved on the changes we will see in the future so we are hoping to get some feedback and help with testing these things out when the time comes.

One change you might notice right away is an update to the moderation team. At this point we felt it was a good opportunity to get a team in place to help manage some of the nuts and bolts of the site and deal with some of growth we are seeing. Boston&Maine, our first appointed moderator, will continue as Super Moderator and help get the new mods settled in. For the most part things will be business as usual around here.

The new moderators are:

Choo Choo, Shaygetz, TJCruiser and tankist. Congrats to them on their promotion 

In addition to the names you are already familiar with, Vish will also be helping out with anything we might need moving forward from MIT. Christian (Joschik) is on the management team at MIT and you will see him posting on the site as well. Please give them a warm welcome to the site.

I look forward to everyone’s to feedback or thoughts in this thread, or alternatively you can send a private message.

Thanks,
John


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work to make this site available and to take the jump to make it better!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like to echo that sentiment. Tworail, thank you for all the hard work and time you've put in this site. To all the new Mods, thanks for taking over part of the load. 

And for ToyCollector and MTI....you have big shoes to fill. If you don't, expect to read this a lot: "Back when TWORAIL ran this site....":smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

B&M.....SUPER MOD!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW MODS.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

....now you all know why I changed my avatar.










...and you thought my Dremel was for model work...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was a little shocked when the Bosses asked relative-newbie me if I could help out with Mod work. With some nervous hesitation, I've jumped in ... and hope that I can offer all of you and the Forum any help that's required.

I'm quite happy to be onboard with some other veteran pros, and pleased about the new horizons / expansions as explained by TwoRail above.

In the famous words from "Happy Days" ... LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wow...What have I missed!*

Good Luck Two Rail and thanks for getting this Forum off the ground. Your hard work, determination, and steady hand handling of this site makes it a great place to enjoy the fellowship of model railroading. So now we have the new Turks of the Model Train Forum. Congrats B&M on being Super Moderator and TJ and ChooChoo as moderators. Shay that pic of Larry Olivier makes my teeth hurt something awful! But I found a great photo for Tankist :laugh: on his promotion....here it is! Congrats guys!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> But I found a great photo for Tankist :laugh: on his promotion....here it is! Congrats guys!


oh, thanks, LOL. but i can't quite make it out. a sigar...
is this Fidel or Che?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*One of the Greatest Generals.....O.P.E.*

Tank that is one General Jack Ripper Commander of the 843 Bomb group of Burpelson AirForce Base, from Dr. Strangelove as played by Sterling Hayden in a memorable role. The quintessential definition of Atomic War Monger gone MAD! And yes that is a Havana he is puffing on so sinisterly! Our Precious Essence!:laugh:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks John for making this site available for us and congrats to the New Mods; may this venture be as successful as it has been.
Way to go


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Sub! Welcome back, man!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

They are coming out of the woodwork 

Thanks for all the kind comments folks.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You earned 'em, Tworail.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to all!:thumbsup:! 

OK boys, time to take us to the next level

Cheers, Ian


----------

